# Dummy needs help!



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I am attempting to download Topo to 120 Rino. The way I understand it you can only download by highlighted area each highlighted area depicting a different saved name. I created waypoints to the areas I am going to be in next week in the U.P. along with the named map of the section. When I get to that area and turn on specific named map will it show me a more zoomed area or let me zoom in to see area closer than the map data that came with the unit? Is there a way to load say the whole state of Michigan without doing it by section? Its cool being able to create routes and stuff on computer but I would hate to get up there and nothing work. Maybe I should just go back to the old days of sleeping in swamp when lost rather than trying to figure this crap out, less frustrating and I at least knew what I was in for. What was that! :yikes: I want my mommy! :lol: On second thought HELP!


----------



## TomW (Nov 19, 2003)

Ray, 

The Rhino 120 probably doesn't have enough memory to store the topos for all of Michigan. Although I haven't purchased the MapSource US TOPO software yet I downloaded the manual from their web site to take a look at. At 1:100,000 scale you should be able to get a couple counties on your unit I would imagine. These would be selected on your Rhino to use rather than the limited base map already on the unit. The maps you download to your unit will take precedence over the base map where there is more detail. In your Rhino user manual I think there is a table indicating what MapSource sets take precedence. I think the Topo maps always take priority or the road atlas maps, from what I read. 

I have a Rhino 110, and Rhino 130. Keeps my wife and I in touch while handling dogs out in the grouse woods shoulde she go one way to folloe one dog while I go in another after another. Its especially usefull when working with young dogs that might run a little too big and they get out of ear shot for the bell or beeper collars!! 

The 130 has Weather radio and an electronic compass as well as additional memory for downloaded maps, tracks, routes and waypoints. 

Tom W.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Rhino 120 only has 8MB of memory. You will have to keep maps small.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Yep that is the answer. Small memory. I preload my areas so I have what I need. Then the rest is loaded on my laptop so I can change it if need be.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Thanks for the replies men. Took laptop with me to U.P. to play some and was able to learn quite a bit. I loaded 3 counties and had no problem and may have been able to go more but haven't tried yet. Sure was nice to be able to go on laptop figure out where we wanted to take out of river (no landing just closest point to take canoe out to road) plot it, download to GPS and ended up within 50 feet of vehicle (seemed like 500 yards). :lol: For being a 2 way radio and GPS they served their purpose well.


----------

